# Poor oscar hurt his leg



## Jem91 (Jan 27, 2013)

So last night I let Oscar out for a wee and I noticed how our security light kept going off and it was really dark outside. 

Next minute he came back inside jumped on the sofa and started crying and crying  so I sat next to him and he sat on my lap (the most movement he did all night)

I put him on the floor and noticed his back left leg was out of place. Oh I was crying so much because he just kept whimpering and he must of been in alot of pain. 

So at 11pm we went the emergency vets, by this point poor oscar was exhausted. But the vet had a feel and he hadn't done any damage he must of just knocked it quite badly. 

So he had some painkillers, we went home and he zonked out in our bed bless him. 

He's still a little shakey, tired and scared this morning so I'm just keeping him close to me.

He's done a wee on his pee pad, gone outside (but just stood completely still) and he won't eat any food but he's still pretty tired so don't blame him. 

I think he may off knocked himself in the garden on the concrete slabs we have propped up and with it being dark he probably didn't see where he's going.

This is a pic of him in the vets completely zonked out 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

Ahhhh poor little baby, hope he feels better soon. I'm sure he will


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Poor boy - and how awful for you, too. I hope Oscar feels better soon. x


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

hope he feels better today..... *puppypats*


----------



## Jem91 (Jan 27, 2013)

Aw thank you is there anything natural I can give him that works as a relaxer or pain relief? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Gentle Massage helps to calm them down,or rescue remedy in their water.Hope he feels better poor little thing


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I agree with Michelle. Gently massage the leg to relieve the pain as long as he'll let you do it. Put him down on level ground and let him walk especially to go potty.


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Im sorry for you, poor baby. You can tell you were hurting from the pic. I would warm a towel and cover with it. Im sure he will get better soon, at least he has a good family that cares for him.


----------



## SWHouston (Aug 23, 2013)

Jem91 said:


> is there anything natural I can give him that works as a relaxer or pain relief?


It looks like he's got all the help he needs, being held in his Mom's arms like that. 

I don't know what sort of Pain Meds have been prescribed, but they do make Doggy Aspirin, which may be a preferred med to something that may be habit forming.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Poor Oscar, I hope he feels better today! It's always so scary when something happen to our little dogs.


----------

